# why am I getting eth0?

## grant123

I've confirmed that I don't have /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules but I'm getting eth0 instead of something in the new naming convention.  Any idea why this is happening?  It's a Pandaboard ES up-to-date and on 3.12.6.

----------

## Hu

There are multiple ways to make udev keep the predictable kernel names instead of using the PCI slot based names.  The two that come to mind are the rules file that you checked, and placing net.ifnames=0 on the kernel command line.  The news item that announced this last year (2013-03-29  Upgrading udev to version >=200) says that having an old 70-persistent-net.rules can interfere with the udev name mangling.  If none of this fixes your problem, please post the output of ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d/ ; cat -n /etc/udev/rules.d/*.rules.

----------

## grant123

I haven't added any special kernel boot parameters and I don't have a 70-persistent-net.rules at all.  It's a completely fresh install.

# ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d/ ; cat -n /etc/udev/rules.d/*.rules.

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  4 07:38 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Dec 31 09:15 ..

cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/*.rules.: No such file or directory

#

----------

## creaker

Do you have udev running at all? If so, interface should be renamed.

----------

## grant123

It seems to be running:

# /etc/init.d/udev status

 * status: started

#

# dmesg|grep eth0

[    3.121734] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-4a064c00.ehci-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, 66:b8:b4:d3:08:a8

[   13.134063] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[   15.050170] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC5E1

[ 1347.911834] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[ 1350.750518] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[ 1352.500305] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC5E1

#

----------

